# Westwood Instruments "BASS UNTAMED"



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 22, 2020)

https://westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/bassuntamed/?mc_cid=6cad0dfb91&mc_eid=a326c4a70c 

❤


----------



## Markrs (Oct 22, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> https://westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/bassuntamed/?mc_cid=6cad0dfb91&mc_eid=a326c4a70c
> 
> ❤


----------



## Markrs (Oct 22, 2020)

This sounds really good!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 22, 2020)

Markrs said:


> This sounds really good!



as always ❤


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 22, 2020)

Markrs said:


> This sounds really good!



£35 launch price makes it sound betterer


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 22, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> £35 launch price makes it sound betterer



yep - instabuy 👍


----------



## mojamusic (Oct 22, 2020)

Yeah. I really like their approach to these string libs. Great sound. Great price.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 22, 2020)

I was just looking at the VST Buzz deal for the Nordic Kontrabass, but this from Westwood sounds a lot better and more on point with what I was looking for... ...so bought it. :D


----------



## jeff-h (Oct 22, 2020)

Really like the direction Westwood takes - dynamic movement, the use of textures and plenty of control over tuning and mixing those to suite the specific need. Being able to combine multiple improvs and articulations, while adding instances is also nice. Will definitely be picking this up. It was posts from doctoremmet that led me to look at their ALT piano and buy it. Thanks @doctoremmet, always enjoy following your posts! The videos from Westwood are great too as his passion for making instruments shows.


----------



## Simeon (Oct 22, 2020)

Got it this evening, and it is my first “untamed” library from @Westwood. I only was able to spend a little to e with it but already LOVE how alive it is!
You know a video is soon to come. 😎
Great job as always Rob and the team for continuing to forge, new and creative territory for all of us!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 22, 2020)

Love these niche libraries. You don't use them everyday but when you need this 'sound' -


----------



## ism (Oct 22, 2020)

Strikingly beautiful.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 22, 2020)

Simeon said:


> You know a video is soon to come.



I can't wait, I've become quite a fan of your videos!

This sounds great, as does the cello (it's late and I'll have to listen to the others later). No idea how I've missed Westwood until now.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Oct 22, 2020)

another instabuy, i cant reccomend these guys enough!! brilliant VIs


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey @Westwood I see your on the pulse downloader now! do you think you will add the other untamed instruments? so much easier doing updates this way! i'm glad your on it now


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 23, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> Hey @Westwood I see your on the pulse downloader now! do you think you will add the other untamed instruments? so much easier doing updates this way! i'm glad your on it now


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 23, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> I was just looking at the VST Buzz deal for the Nordic Kontrabass, but this from Westwood sounds a lot better and more on point with what I was looking for... ...so bought it. :D


Pretty understandable it's fit your current expectations, but saying it sounds much better seems a bit short to me.
They focus at different targets, IMHO.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 23, 2020)

nordicguy said:


> Pretty understandable it's fit your current expectations, but saying it sounds much better seems a bit short to me.
> They focus at different targets, IMHO.


To me the Westwood one sounds much better. It's subjective.


----------



## Oliver (Oct 23, 2020)

i really like Westwood 
Instabuy!

and innovative!


----------



## Everratic (Oct 25, 2020)

I bought it yesterday, and I really like it so far. It's not so easy to use in some contexts, but it's very rewarding if you put in the work. I got a 20% coupon after the purchase so I bought the piano too. 

Here's a melodic song that uses both the bass and piano.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 27, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> I was just looking at the VST Buzz deal for the Nordic Kontrabass, but this from Westwood sounds a lot better and more on point with what I was looking for... ...so bought it. :D


EXACTLY what happened to me! That YouTube algorithm at play haha...


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Oct 27, 2020)

I got this yesterday and I'm absolutely loving it so far, it has excellent tone and a lot of character. It's my first Westwood product, but now I'm very interested in the other solo strings.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 27, 2020)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> I got this yesterday and I'm absolutely loving it so far, it has excellent tone and a lot of character. It's my first Westwood product, but now I'm very interested in the other solo strings.


I have the violin which sounds very nice, but now that I have the bass I hope they update the violin to match... :D


----------



## Westwood (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey all - only just seen this thread! Thank you all for the praise and feedback. Really rewarding to hear you like it and the general feedback seems like we got it right! We thought we may have pushed this one a bit too far; your ears in the recording studio are different to your ears in the editing room. But we're really pleased with it and proud of the updated interface.

*UPDATES*
In terms of updates - yes, we are updating the cello and violin to match. We will no doubt send out an email to try and keep everyone in the loop as we've had quite a few people asking!

The cello will be first (before Christmas) and then we are recording more improvisations for the violin to bring up the overall number to at least match or exceed the cello and bass. Just this little virus has thrown our whole schedule away; we were supposed to release the bass in August . So please bare with us as lockdown restrictions in the UK are changing every week.

*V***A?*
There's also another instrument to be recorded next month too (virus pending).

*Ideas/comments*
Any suggestions and ideas, please email them to [email protected] - we've integrated customers opinions in every instrument so far and whilst they might not always be possible, they all go on the chalkboard for discussion.

---

Thanks again for all your purchases and support - it means a lot every time we read comments like this.

❤

Rob


----------



## jeff-h (Oct 29, 2020)

Westwood said:


> Hey all - only just seen this thread! Thank you all for the praise and feedback. Really rewarding to hear you like it and the general feedback seems like we got it right! We thought we may have pushed this one a bit too far; your ears in the recording studio are different to your ears in the editing room. But we're really pleased with it and proud of the updated interface.
> 
> *UPDATES*
> In terms of updates - yes, we are updating the cello and violin to match. We will no doubt send out an email to try and keep everyone in the loop as we've had quite a few people asking!
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Oliver (Oct 30, 2020)

+1


----------



## Kruger (Oct 30, 2020)

Just a little trip - Solo violin and bass are from Westwood Instruments:


----------



## Crowe (Nov 9, 2020)

Just bought it. Very welcome for the suspense/horror music I'm currently experimenting with. A very raw yet elegant sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Just bought it. Very welcome for the suspense/horror music I'm currently experimenting with. A very raw yet elegant sound.


It is a nice one for that genre I imagine! I love this entire series.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 10, 2020)

In case it helps push anyone over the edge...


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 10, 2020)

All of their instruments sounds so good. But I'm also worried it's a bit too niche for me so I haven't pulled the trigger.
Amazing sounds and reasonably priced though.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 11, 2020)

Soundbed said:


> In case it helps push anyone over the edge...



Thank you! Awesome overview. Really appreciate it.


----------



## fiction (Nov 11, 2020)

I’m enjoying this library a lot  will look into adding the cello and violin to my library in the future hopefully!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 11, 2020)

Westwood said:


> Thank you! Awesome overview. Really appreciate it.



Any plans on making a (deeply?) discounted (please?) "everything" bundle?


----------



## bcslaam (Sep 12, 2022)

Hi @Westwood I'm enjoying Bass Untamed...but there is a bug in it.

You have omitted Improv B1 in the keyswitches. The note assignment should be D#4 but that note skips to Improv B2 instead.

I tried fixing it myself but it seems its within the script that is locked. Hence I cant access Improv B1. Clicking with a mouse only isn't an option.

If there is a concern that it will stuff everyone elses current assignments I'd be happy if you just stuck it on the end at C#5. That would be better than not being able to use it. Currently there is no keyswitch assignment for Improv B1 articulation.

Is there an update to this? Or should I email you direct to get it?


----------



## Westwood (Sep 12, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Hi @Westwood I'm enjoying Bass Untamed...but there is a bug in it.
> 
> You have omitted Improv B1 in the keyswitches. The note assignment should be D#4 but that note skips to Improv B2 instead.
> 
> ...


Hey! No-one has reported this yet, but I've just checked and you're right. The keyswitch for B1 is incorrect. There's no easy way for you to fix this yourself, so I can only suggest if you want this is to put the bass on a separate track in your DAW specifically for B1. Not ideal if you're used to working with Keyswitches but at least that will get you up and running for now.

There isn't currently a planned update to the strings, but I'll see what I can do to get you a patch update send over.

Thanks! Rob


----------



## bcslaam (Sep 12, 2022)

Westwood said:


> Hey! No-one has reported this yet, but I've just checked and you're right. The keyswitch for B1 is incorrect. There's no easy way for you to fix this yourself, so I can only suggest if you want this is to put the bass on a separate track in your DAW specifically for B1. Not ideal if you're used to working with Keyswitches but at least that will get you up and running for now.
> 
> There isn't currently a planned update to the strings, but I'll see what I can do to get you a patch update send over.
> 
> Thanks! Rob


Thanks Rob I'd appreciate the fixed patch when you can. Have emailed you too.


----------

